# Switching from English to Western...



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Usually the dress code for local western classes are boots (of course), jeans, a long-sleeve button-up shirt tucked in, and a cowboy hat or helmet. If you shop around you should be able to get all that stuff for a decent price. Good luck on your switch!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Black jeans
Basic belt
Form fitting blouse 
Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Broken Heart Sale
heeled boots

I have yet to see a show where they do not let seniors (18 & over) wear helmets.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I have plain brown paddock boots(just ariat ones) would they be okay wearing them under jeans? You wouldn't really be able to see them.... I'm just wanting to dabble and try this whole western thing out haha and not wanting to invest hundreds in it yet...


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure that would be fine for a local show. Check with the club and see if they have any specifics, although I'm sure it won't have to be anything real fancy. Also, I don't think that you have to have black jeans for just a local show, but they do look nicer than blue ones.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep paddock boots would work just fine, just make sure your jeans are long enough when you sit down.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Be aware that you may well be required to ride one handed; neck reining.
Just to let you know.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I know. I've got the western gear... Not super fancy but it's just a light oil western saddle with no silver then a western bridle/curb bit. He's trained off the leg and seat and has been shown in WP before so it's just me I need to get dressed haha. He's great with neck-reining so.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

the fun classes aren't as picky...I should know, that's usually what I show in since I don't have a trailer to do regular shows, as much as I want to :/

But, jeans, belt, regular boots, and a button-up shirt is usually just fine. They generally prefer a cowboy hat or nothing to a helmet in my arena though, unless you are showing english or you are very small.


----------

